# Orange County Car Meets



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Bi-Monthly Car Meet. This Saturday 2/25/12 at 7pm. We'll be meeting in our usual spot, Chronic Taco Parking lot. 

Address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886

Time:7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so it goes down every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month,same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. All cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-30 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Last few meets have been smaller in size due to the cold cloudy weather. But it's warming up. So if you got nothing to do this Saturday roll on out. 
____________________________________


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Friday Bump!


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Next meet is 3/10/12 @ 7pm


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump for this weekends meet!


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Meet tonight!


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Next meet is the Saturday after next. 3/24/12 @ 7pm


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Next meet will be on 4/14/12 @ 7pm


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Gonna be a great meet this weekend!


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Bi-Monthly Car Meet. Saturday 4/28/12 at 7pm. We'll be meeting in our usual spot, the Chronic Taco Parking lot. 

Address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886

Time:7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so it goes down every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month,same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typically its mostly muscle cars. But all cars are welcome. Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Last few meets have been smaller in size due to the cold cloudy weather. It's been warming back up. So if you got nothing to do these Saturdays roll on out.


----------



## WWMike (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, why don't you folks come on down to Wheel Warehouse in Anaheim?!We've got a pretty sweet show planned....


----------



## WWMike (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooops! Here ya go....







[/IMG]


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

WWMike said:


> Ooops! Here ya go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I work till 2pm.


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Orange County Car Meets. Next meet is this Saturday 5/12/12 at 7pm. 

Meet address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886 (Chronic Taco Parking lot)

Time: 7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month, same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typical meet consists of muscle cars but all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Hope to see you guys out at the next meet. 

PICS from past meets:

Orange County Car Meets pictures by Goodtms13 - Photobucket


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Meet tomorrow night!


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Meet tonight!

Orange County Car Meets. This meet is bi-monthly so every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month, same time same place.

Meet address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886 (Chronic Taco Parking lot)

Time: 7pm

We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typical meet consists of muscle cars but all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Hope to see you guys out at the next meet. 

PICS from past meets:

Orange County Car Meets pictures by Goodtms13 - Photobucket


----------



## Cobraj (Feb 24, 2012)

Meets are now weekly!!!!!!

Orange County Car Meets. This meet is weekly so every Saturday of the month, same time same place.

Meet address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886 (Chronic Taco Parking lot)

Time: 7pm

We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typical meet consists of muscle cars but all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Hope to see you guys out at the next meet. 

PLEASE CHECK BACK TO THIS THREAD FOR MEET UPDATES

PICS from past meets:

Orange County Car Meets pictures by Goodtms13 - Photobucket


----------



## applecarguy (Jun 8, 2013)

Bump! Meet tonight 7:00 at Chronic Tacos!


----------



## applecarguy (Jun 8, 2013)

Meet tomorrow night!


----------

